# Help us raise money for Hunters Helping Soldiers?



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking to raise money for a non-profit organization called Hunters Helping Soldiers and would like to call on my fellow PredatorTalk members to support this great organization.

My company Bullets and Brass, LLC is donating proceeds from the sale of Bullets, Ammo boxes, Rifle Rest and other items to Hunters Helping Soldiers and their Camp Hoorah for kids program.

We have a donation button set up on our main page if you would like to help the organization out directly.

www.getbulletsandbrass.com

Would it be possible to make this posting a sticky to let all of the members be able to find this posting? I want to maximize the proceeds we can give to this great organization.

If anyone has any ideas on how to raise money for this organization or would like to volunteer time to take a wounded warrior out on a hunting or fishing trip, please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

-Adam


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

im a marine stationed on camp lejeune and this is the first i've heard of what your trying to do. i dont know if anyone has told you but thank you for what your doing. it really means alot to all of us. let me know if theres anything i can do to help, i've already started spreading the word.


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

eshunter86 thank you for your kind words.

I am glad to help out our warriors in any way we can. I've personally known a number of family and friends who have served multiple tours and the consequences that come about from their services overseas.

Please let your fellow Marines know that we always on the look out for any of our wounded warriors in all branches of the military who are in need to help them begin the healing process through the great outdoors. We got 2 warriors already lined up to do some hunting trips are we are working to get more events put together.

I am working with Scott Campbell, the founder of Hunters Helping Soldiers ( www.huntershelpingsoldiers.org ) to set up some events such as shark and rock-fish fishing, hiking, horseback riding, kayaking, CCW training with Line of Fire, LLC, and more here on the west coast. We are open to just about anything outdoors.

If you know a wounded warrior or would like to volunteer your time to help us get a warrior out on a trip of a lifetime, please contact me at [email protected]

If anyone from Predator Talk would like to participate in the raffle we are running until May 1st for the Predator shooting table, please contact us at [email protected] to get your $5 raffle ticket to help us raise money for our warriors and get a chance to win a great prize.

Learn more about the raffle here.


----------

